
Kodak Shifts into Drug Production with Help of a $765M U.S. Loan - fermienrico
https://www.wsj.com/articles/kodak-lands-765-million-u-s-loan-in-start-of-medical-supply-chain-fix-11595930400
======
refurb
This actually makes a lot of sense. Back when I worked it a lab, a lot of our
chemicals had "Kodak" labels. There is a lot of chemical synthesis involved in
photographic chemical production and often a _massive_ scales.

I have no idea if Kodak still has a lot of the production facilities, but it
would be awesome to be able to repurpose that capital equipment.

